# Go or No-Go Call based on weather and water for Leeville area?



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello, the wind speed will only be an issue for your fly casting and maintaining boat position. Only you can judge either or how much your willing to put up with. Only the marsh grass provides much wind brake with the occasional patch of rozo. Over a weeks time you will have good and bad days. Unless there is a front moving through, you should be able to fish most of the time.

Don't come to Louisiana if you are looking for clear water. You will find some but this is not Fla or the southern 2/3 of Texas. I look for wakes, fins and or backs. Fish the leeward side of marsh grass patches. You can see easier there. 

Take lots of naps!


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

MudSkipper said:


> Hello, the wind speed will only be an issue for your fly casting and maintaining boat position. Only you can judge either or how much your willing to put up with. Only the marsh grass provides much wind brake with the occasional patch of rozo. Over a weeks time you will have good and bad days. Unless there is a front moving through, you should be able to fish most of the time.
> 
> Don't come to Louisiana if you are looking for clear water. You will find some but this is not Fla or the southern 2/3 of Texas. I look for wakes, fins and or backs. Fish the leeward side of marsh grass patches. You can see easier there.
> 
> Take lots of naps!


Thanks @MudSkipper! Good points. Definitely not expecting clear water but maybe fishable for sight fishing vs not. Appreciate the info. thx again.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

its saltwater, the wind blows.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Capt.Ron said:


> its saltwater, the wind blows.


OK... clearly I asked a dumb question.  Thx Ron.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

March is a weird one. I find the fishing in March to be exceptional but I find the weather to be pure shit. Bring a kite and stay some place you don't mind hanging around all day.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> March is a weird one. I find the fishing in March to be exceptional but I find the weather to be pure shit. Bring a kite and stay some place you don't mind hanging around all day.


Yeah early March is a crap shoot, it may be in the 80’s or may be 30. March is probably the worst in regard to wind.A lot of Leeville is gone after Zeta. The seafood restaurant ended up in the bayou.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

I forgot to mention that your boat will be just fine. I fished all around there in my 16 ft boat, flat bottom. No issues and no worries. You may get a visit from oysters especially at low tide. Bring plenty of skeeter spray. Mosquitoes can be tough. The only thing worse is marsh gnats. You will pray for wind if they find you. Have fun!!


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks Fellas. Appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

MudSkipper said:


> Mosquitoes can be tough. The only thing worse is marsh gnats. You will pray for wind if they find you.


this....


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

fatman said:


> this....


It's usually windy and raining when you come down. I don't think you've ever truly seen/felt how bad the gnats can be.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

kjnengr said:


> It's usually windy and raining when you come down. I don't think you've ever truly seen/felt how bad the gnats can be.
> 
> 
> View attachment 169878


 I've only had glimpses, but it was enough to convince me....


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

fatman said:


> I've only had glimpses, but it was enough to convince me....


I think next year, I'm going to treat some of my clothes with permethrin. Those bugs are no joke. They are the reason why I always wear long sleeves and always have a pair of gloves and an extra buff in my boat bag. 

What you see in the picture below is a custom made neck gaiter on my first saltwater fly fishing trip. I left the buff at home thinking the sun and wind wouldn't be too bad and it wouldn't be needed. The gnats got so bad that I was going insane. I sacrificed the sleeve of my undershirt to cover my face and neck. I smelled Old Spice for the rest of the day, but the gnats quit biting my face. Brett and I still laugh every time we think of that day.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Back in the days of Unicorn Valley, the SOP was to soak a buff in deet before pulling it over your head. You could catch zika just driving by the place on the highway.....


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

kjnengr said:


> I think next year, I'm going to treat some of my clothes with permethrin. Those bugs are no joke. They are the reason why I always wear long sleeves and always have a pair of gloves and an extra buff in my boat bag.
> 
> What you see in the picture below is a custom made neck gaiter on my first saltwater fly fishing trip. I left the buff at home thinking the sun and wind wouldn't be too bad and it wouldn't be needed. The gnats got so bad that I was going insane. I sacrificed the sleeve of my undershirt to cover my face and neck. I smelled Old Spice for the rest of the day, but the gnats quit biting my face. Brett and I still laugh every time we think of that day.
> 
> ...


that can also be ass paper....... suck it Corey lol


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

kjnengr said:


> I think next year, I'm going to treat some of my clothes with permethrin. Those bugs are no joke. They are the reason why I always wear long sleeves and always have a pair of gloves and an extra buff in my boat bag.
> 
> What you see in the picture below is a custom made neck gaiter on my first saltwater fly fishing trip. I left the buff at home thinking the sun and wind wouldn't be too bad and it wouldn't be needed. The gnats got so bad that I was going insane. I sacrificed the sleeve of my undershirt to cover my face and neck. I smelled Old Spice for the rest of the day, but the gnats quit biting my face. Brett and I still laugh every time we think of that day.
> 
> ...


Corey, gnats, mosquitos, sunlight or not you should always cover your face.... please......


----------

